# Canon 5D3 High Iso nighttime video Test



## eaglem (Mar 22, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4bLH6rmf5A

I took some short clips last night from 1600-12800 labeled as such and used a few lenses Zeiss 35f2, Canon 17-40L, Canon 135L


----------



## Jedifarce (Mar 22, 2012)

eaglem said:


> I took some short clips last night from 1600-12800 labeled as such and used a few lenses Zeiss 35f2, Canon 17-40L, Canon 135L



It's hard to comment on this clip because you're using multiple exposure levels with different f/stops under changing lighting conditions at various locations.


----------



## callaesthetics (Mar 23, 2012)

looks very clean for those high iso's


----------

